# 1941 Huffman



## dxtom (Dec 15, 2013)

1941 Huffman found in the basement in a bike shop in Dayton.


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 15, 2013)

Woweee! Thats a nice one, what a great score!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Wowsers!*

Bet the PMs are jamming up the lines on this one. Sweet find!


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 15, 2013)

*Wow*

41 top flite boy this is a home run phew. Post more Picts ha


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

uh-oh, Colonial Fenders... value just jumped upward!


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 15, 2013)

Un-freaking-believable that these are still being rediscovered!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 15, 2013)

This bike is so great it needed two threads!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

*First Do No Harm!!*​clean it up first and see what you have.
a damp rag and a can of spray furniture polish are always a good first choice. don't listen to those who recommend sandpaper or steel wool. clean and lube it and stop there. you will realize more profit potential letting the next guy decide what he wants to do. this one looks too nice and original to mess with at all. a little work and I'll bet it shines up to near as nice as mine did.

mine yesterday:


----------



## dxtom (Dec 15, 2013)

*1941 Huffman parts*



37fleetwood said:


> uh-oh, Colonial Fenders... value just jumped upward!




 Scott, I lucked out when I found this.  I had no idea what it was.  Next day, went to the bicycle museum in New Bremen and researched the bike. The front lens is missing and just wondering if you know if there are parts available (front lens). SO what are Colonial Fenders and why are they worth more?

Tom


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

dxtom said:


> Scott, I lucked out when I found this.  I had no idea what it was.  Next day, went to the bicycle museum in New Bremen and researched the bike. The front lens is missing and just wondering if you know if there are parts available (front lens). SO what are Colonial Fenders and why are they worth more?
> 
> Tom




new lenses are available, but I'd hold out for an old one.
Colonial fenders are as you see on mine and yours 5 sided. they were only offered on Dayton level bikes. they are pretty rare, in original paint, on and original paint bike they're priceless.
when you get ready to start in on this bike let me know and I'll make available what info I and others have gathered. keep this bike and you've moved into the big time!


this is the Huffman ad, the Dayton will be outfitted a bit differently, but sadly no one has yet come up with the 1941 Dayton literature.


----------



## dxtom (Dec 15, 2013)

Scott, Thanks for the info. Its going to be long winter with 5 inches of snow on ground. Before I can roll.
  The wise lock on the fork are keys available?

                                                           Tom


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice bike Tom! You need to see Catfish for a key--only person I know that has them. Can't wait to see this one cleaned up. Welcome to the Huffman "Big Tank" Club! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2013)

That is an awesome bike!  Congrats on a very cool find.  If you are looking for a wise lock, I have a couple available.  If so let me know.  Also take the afore mentioned advice on just cleaning the bike and making it rideable.  It keeps the value so much higher!


----------



## vincev (Dec 15, 2013)

Please do not let anyone talk you into "restoring" it or selling parts off it.Great find!


----------



## dxtom (Dec 15, 2013)

*Wise lock key.*

Shawn, How do I contact this person?

                                              Tom  ENC USN Ret.


----------



## dxtom (Dec 15, 2013)

*Wise lock.*



Rusty2wheels said:


> That is an awesome bike!  Congrats on a very cool find.  If you are looking for a wise lock, I have a couple available.  If so let me know.  Also take the afore mentioned advice on just cleaning the bike and making it rideable.  It keeps the value so much higher!




 The lock is on the fork. Need key.

    Tom


----------



## dxtom (Dec 15, 2013)

vincev said:


> Please do not let anyone talk you into "restoring" it or selling parts off it.Great find!




 Thanks, Wash and roll. After I service it. I'm from that area Parrish ave and Rt. 231. Niemeyer farm.

       Tom


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 15, 2013)

I wasn't sure if you already had the lock.  I do not have any extra keys.


----------



## dxtom (Dec 15, 2013)

*wise lock*

Just curious to see how the lock works. I'll keep looking.
    Tom


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2013)

dxtom said:


> The lock is on the fork. Need key.
> 
> Tom




ok, let's talk about coincidence. my bike has the same lock, but I added it. it's not a Huffman piece, they didn't come with them they were always an accessory piece available for any bike.
that said, if you like it, keep it it's probably been right there for many years.
you basically have three options.
1 take it off.
2 find a key
3 get another complete lock with a key.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?44048-Wise-lock-with-key-for-sale

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?51180-Wise-Fork-Lock


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice find indeed... cant wait to see it all cleaned up, PS keep it original!


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 16, 2013)

What is sticking out of the end of the handlebars?


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2013)

frankster41 said:


> What is sticking out of the end of the handlebars?




I have been meaning to ask the same question...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 16, 2013)

frankster41 said:


> What is sticking out of the end of the handlebars?




It's a roll of 100.00 bills...or at least it COULD be.
Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 16, 2013)

frankster41 said:


> What is sticking out of the end of the handlebars?




Very rare 1 year only Huffman handlebar plugs.


----------



## dxtom (Dec 16, 2013)

*Huffman Handlebars*



frankster41 said:


> What is sticking out of the end of the handlebars?




  They are brass inserts. Stock or add ons? I wondering that also. I'm going to wrap the ends with roadie tap leaving ends
  exposed. Maybe some never dull to make them shine. 

                                                                               Tom


----------



## jfbiker (Dec 17, 2013)

*jfbiker*



dxtom said:


> View attachment 127545
> 
> 
> 1941 Huffman found in the basement in a bike shop in Dayton.




$10 dollars for rusty piece of junk . Hell ...it doesn't have a chain. Old piece of  crap probably takes a special chain


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 17, 2013)

jfbiker said:


> $10 dollars for rusty piece of junk . Hell ...it doesn't have a chain. Old piece of  crap probably takes a special chain




$10??..try $8!! no GRIPS!!


AWESOME score!!And I hope you know we're joking!!


----------



## dxtom (Dec 17, 2013)

*huffma*



jfbiker said:


> $10 dollars for rusty piece of junk . Hell ...it doesn't have a chain. Old piece of  crap probably takes a special chain




 Jfbiker, Dude, you are just jealous! No pennies! 

          TCBIKER


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sweet bike, nice score!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 23, 2013)

ok, surely it hasn't taken you this long to wipe it off! let's see a photo for Christmas! come one just a peek? we've been good this year!


----------



## dxtom (Dec 24, 2013)

*Huffman*

Out of town for the holidays. Almost done, new tires and new batteries horn working. WOW! IT'S ALIVE.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2014)

ok, the hollidays are over, I don't know about everyone else, but I'm dying to see it cleaned up!


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 7, 2014)

yes 37fleetwood is right just clean it up great find also furnture polish i will have to try it on my next project. from bicycle larry


----------



## dxtom (Feb 9, 2014)

*Working on an update on 1941 Huffman*

Having problems uploading pictures to thread.  Will keep trying.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 9, 2014)

try uploading to photobucket then copy the IMG and post it in your thread reply.

Nick.



dxtom said:


> Having problems uploading pictures to thread.  Will keep trying.


----------



## invesions (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice score, great thread!!!


----------

